# watch out mites!



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Pics or it didn't happen!

Preferably with it belching varroa killing smog


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

Oldtimer said:


> Pics or it didn't happen!
> 
> Preferably with it belching varroa killing smog


OT do you have Varroa in NZ?


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Oh yes, plenty of them .

It's Australia don't have them.


----------



## nediver (May 26, 2013)

Jealous.


----------



## jonsl (Jul 16, 2016)

Oldtimer said:


> Oh yes, plenty of them .
> 
> It's Australia don't have them.


Sorry to hear that. I knew about Australia, just wasn't sure about NZ.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Coming soon, the *ProVap220* to New Zealand!


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Who's the agent here?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

NZ Beeswax.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Great I will check it out when the time comes .


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Tenbears what are you using as power supply? I'm planning on getting one and wonder if it would work with inverter plugged into cigarette lighter in truck and extension cord.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Charlestonbee said:


> Tenbears what are you using as power supply? I'm planning on getting one and wonder if it would work with inverter plugged into cigarette lighter in truck and extension cord.


As long as the inverter can handle the 250 watts, you're good. I use an inverter that I attach to my truck battery, then the extension cord to the inverter. I purchased it at HF. I believe it was around $20 on sale. It was the 400w model.


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

You rascal. I found a used Honda EU2000i generator in very good shape for a fair price but first things first. In 2 weeks I will order my Maxant extractor then a few weeks later, my ProVap110.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Tenbears said:


> Watch out varroa mites I have an provap 110 and I am not afraid to use it!


Well from that line, you received the ProVap 110 in good shape!  You're going to love it.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

snl said:


> Well from that line, you received the ProVap 110 in good shape!  You're going to love it.


OH yes, Arrived in perfect shape, Packaged extremely well. If the weather holds I will try it on hives I just bought this week some time.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Charlestonbee said:


> Tenbears what are you using as power supply? I'm planning on getting one and wonder if it would work with inverter plugged into cigarette lighter in truck and extension cord.


I think you will find the cigarette lighter outlet is not fused or wired heavy enough to supply an inverter delivering 250 -300 watts of 120 vac. That would create a 12v current draw ~ 25 amps! You should tap into one of the power junctions underhood .


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Charlestonbee said:


> Tenbears what are you using as power supply? I'm planning on getting one and wonder if it would work with inverter plugged into cigarette lighter in truck and extension cord.


 I am not a fan of things plugged into cigarette lighter that draw any real amperage. The plugs seem to melt. My truck came from the factory with a 400w inverter. 
I use it more that I thought I would.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm pretty handy thing to have in a truck, cook lunch and everything! What kind of truck you got?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

SouthTexasJohn said:


> You rascal. I found a used Honda EU2000i generator in very good shape for a fair price but first things first. In 2 weeks I will order my Maxant extractor then a few weeks later, my ProVap110.


If it were I, I'd buy the ProVap110 first  That way you'd have it for all those swarms you're going to catch!


----------



## Charlestonbee (Mar 26, 2015)

Yeah I think I'll go with the under hood inverter and hook to battery. They do make inverters for lighter type port that can handle the watts but I don't want to melt any plugs. I have access to back of hives w truck no problem.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> Hmm pretty handy thing to have in a truck, cook lunch and everything! What kind of truck you got?


 That one is a 2017 ford F150. I did not know it was there when I bought it. found it when I was cleaning it. It is now my bee buggy! :applause:


----------



## Brad Bee (Apr 15, 2013)

Tenbears are you going to drill a hole in the side of the bottom board, bottom box, or are you going to vape in the entrance?


----------



## mcifrani (Feb 9, 2016)

Here is a video of my Provap 110 guys It works great, cannot wait to kill some varroa!!

https://youtu.be/bKc-BHi41R0


----------



## mhpsau (Jan 27, 2015)

mcifrani said:


> Here is a video of my Provap 110 guys It works great, cannot wait to kill some varroa!!
> 
> https://youtu.be/bKc-BHi41R0


Hey man!!! The mites wont be the only casualty, if you don't get a mask. Quit breathing that stuff.


----------



## mcifrani (Feb 9, 2016)

mhpsau said:


> Hey man!!! The mites wont be the only casualty, if you don't get a mask. Quit breathing that stuff.


lol I have a mask, just did not put it on at the time. Thanks for the concerns

Mike C


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Brad Bee said:


> Tenbears are you going to drill a hole in the side of the bottom board, bottom box, or are you going to vape in the entrance?


 I will Drill the 1/4" hole. I have had some plastic plugs made to keep the bees from propilizing the holes. With 50 to 100 hives I think the holes in the rear of the box are the best option.


----------



## aunt betty (May 4, 2015)

For my portable power source I use one of them small 2-cycle generators. They sell them at Harbor Freight but I got mine from Farm and Fleet. It's handy for lots of things. For instance I run the bee blower off it. The one I have has both 110 and 12 volt outputs.
The 12 v gets used on my vaporizor or to charge the boat batteries but that's about it. 
This one...
https://www.farmandfleet.com/products/824159-power-pro-900w-1000w-2-stroke-portable-generator.html

Wish it was 1200 watts. It barely can make my coffee maker work.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

mcifrani said:


> Here is a video of my Provap 110 guys It works great, cannot wait to kill some varroa!!
> ]


Actually, I find it rather rude to hijack my post to discuss how someone could possibly imitate a vaporizer that My friend spent the efforts on research and development to solve the problems of how to create A functioning unit.


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Tenbears said:


> I will Drill the 1/4" hole. I have had some plastic plugs made to keep the bees from propilizing the holes.


Just use golf tees! Easy to insert and remove............ and cheap!!


----------

